# Legion of the Damned infantry



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

I've posted up other parts of this force before. The reason they haven't gone up together is that I've been painting them in batches.

Here is the latest that I have photos from. There's one more after this, but I'll need to go through all of my photos and resize some before I can post it.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Simply awesome.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

An excellent rendition of their livery.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks.

I forgot to mention this time around- the conversions are not mine. My client converted all of the LotD before sending them my way.


----------

